# 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?



## banthen (3. Januar 2010)

*100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

hab gemerkt dassich bei pokerstars noch paar bonuspunkte über hab und werd die demnächst fürn 100€ amazon gutschein raushaun.

plan bisher is ne samsung f3 500gb + 2 Hama USB Gamepad schwarz Force: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör zu bestellen. werden so 35€ über bleiben.

was damit machen? ne andre festplatte hohlen die das budget mehr ausnutzt? andre gamepads? sonstige gimmicks? ne neue maus(hab ne 5 jahre alte mx500. die aber außer derbsten abnutzungserscheinungen noch gut funzt). 

geld sparen wennich graka upgraden will?(wobei ich da eher nicht bei amazon kaufen würd...)

oder doch n neuen brenner/laufwerk da meins recht am sack is.alelrdings brauchich einmal alle 2 monate meine laufwerke.


bin für alle vorschläge offen 


achja system falls relevant:

phenom II 955
gigabyte ma770t-ud3p
4gb g.skill value ram
2 jahre alte 200 gb samsung rnd pladde
gt140 (9600gt)
22" syncmaster


----------



## herethic (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

Mir schenken

Aber im ernst:
Musst du denn den kompletten gutschein einlösen?
Sonst: Deine Konfig,plus Brenner oder Pad+ein Spiel und gut ist


----------



## mmayr (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

Ich nehm deine Gutscheine auch! Würde sie sogar gegen 50 € Bargeld tauschen! 

Mfg mmayr


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

die hamagamepads würd ich jetzt nicht wählen, für das geld schau lieber nach nem kabelgebundenen xbox 360 pad...hast du auf dauer mehr davon


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*



feivel schrieb:


> die hamagamepads würd ich jetzt nicht wählen, für das geld schau lieber nach nem kabelgebundenen xbox 360 pad...hast du auf dauer mehr davon



Der Kabelgebundene hat aber Bugs, wie in GTA4. Dort geht der Trigger nicht. Beim Wireless schon


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Der Kabelgebundene hat aber Bugs, wie in GTA4. Dort geht der Trigger nicht. Beim Wireless schon



ehrlich?
bugs und der trigger geht nicht?
komisch das mir das gar nicht aufgefallen ist....

meines wissens und testens funktioniert das nämlich ganz genauso, wie es funktionieren sollte
vielleicht gabs ja mal einen, das weiss ich nicht, aber es funktioniert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

Bei GTA gehen mit dem Kabelgebunden die Trigger nicht


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

wenn die maus aussetzer hat, wäre ne maus meine erste wahl ^^ ich hab seit weihnachten ne Sharkoon FireGlider, die meine MX518 ersetzt hat, und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. kostet bei amazon unter 30€.


*edit* ich seh grad, dass amazon da bei der preisliste unter "neu" auf platz 2 steht mit 24€, aber "1 bis 3 monate" bei der lieferzeit...


----------



## banthen (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*



thrian schrieb:


> Mir schenken
> 
> Aber im ernst:
> Musst du denn den kompletten gutschein einlösen?
> Sonst: Deine Konfig,plus Brenner oder Pad+ein Spiel und gut ist



neverrrr 

ne muss nicht voll einlösen.deswegen ja so hin und hergerissen. 

brenner is durchaus sinnvoll aber wie gesagt brauchich den evtl einmal alle 2 monate.bleibt aber glaub meine "notlösung"  . welcher wär denn da zu empfehlen?



> wenn die maus aussetzer hat, wäre ne maus meine erste wahl ^^ ich hab seit weihnachten ne Sharkoon FireGlider, die meine MX518 ersetzt hat, und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. kostet bei amazon unter 30€.
> 
> 
> *edit* ich seh grad, dass amazon da bei der preisliste unter "neu" auf platz 2 steht mit 24€, aber "1 bis 3 monate" bei der lieferzeit...



bei der maus siehts so aus das halt sie extrem abgenutzt is und manchmal so kleine "spinner hat". bei kleinen bewegeungen "zittert" der cursor abundzu. kein großes problem. allerdings binnich da extrem empfindlich was die größe und form angeht. von den ganzen symmetrischen und kleinen mäusn (ala alten razer) kriegich krämpfe. und da sind 35€ allgemein doch eher eng bemessen oder? 




> die hamagamepads würd ich jetzt nicht wählen, für das geld schau lieber nach nem kabelgebundenen xbox 360 pad...hast du auf dauer mehr davon



da kennich mich absolut nich aus.hatte noch nie was andres als tastatur/maus genutzt am pc .. (naja außer n joystick vor langer langer zeit den ich mir extra für falcon 4.0 geholt hab  )

allerdings kosten die xbox pads halt gleich wieder 30 euro.und brauch aufjedenfall 2. der hauptsinn der pads isses ja mit kollegen sf4,games aufm emu und ähnliches zu zocken wenn wer zum gammeln da is.achja und natürlcih das man evtl doch mal am pc auch n racer zocken kann.aber die werden jetz nicht unter dauerbetrieb gestellt. 

aber wenn die hamapads kacke sind (?) mussich mich türlich nochmal umschaun. nur 30€ pro pad gehn nicht. evtl ein etwas teureres + 1 hama?



oder eben doch das geld für ne bessere platte raushaun? für die 1 tb f3 reichts nich ganz wenn noch gamepads hersollen. aber was ähnlich gutes wirds wohl kaum finden für den preis wa?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*

ne neue MX518 müßte für um die 35€ an sich zu haben sein.

und die sharkoon ist ebenfalls recht groß, nicht ganz so ein "buckel" wie die MX518, aber alels andere flach und kurz. die ist an sich genauso lang, breit und hoch. vlt. 2mm flacher.


----------



## feivel (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: 100€ amazon gutschein, was damit machen?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei GTA gehen mit dem Kabelgebunden die Trigger nicht


 

sie gehen 

bisschen gaga?
ich spiel doch damit und  für solche fehlinfos auf denen man noch beharren muss


----------

